# Mansfield, OH - Madonna W Preg?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/IMG]

Don 't know why my pics are loading ??

Adopt a White German Shepherd: Madonna: Petfinder

*More About Madonna*

Meet Madonna....she came in as a stray on 2/12/10 with the two pups, Pickles and Parker but they don't appear to be her pups which is rather odd. Madonna looks rather thick in the middle so we are hoping that she is not pregnant. She is very friendly and eager to please. 
*My Contact Info*


Richland County Dog Warden
Mansfield, OH
419-774-5892


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I have a rescue in Kirkwood, NY that will take her if I can find transport.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I talked to the shelter today and Madonna is still there. The rescue H.E.A.R.T in Kirkwood, NY would still like to take her if I can find help with pull and transport.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I can also help with transport.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks KathyB and Kay13411! Ok, so we need to get the dog from OH to NY...Kay is volunteering for part of NY, can we get any other help with pull and transport?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There is a transport going to Buffalo NY on Tuesday, is there someone that could temp foster or know of boarding that could hold her for transport the next Sat? I also have someone trying to help out with a run sheet for her from OHIO but thought this might be better for her and easier to get three people to help with the drive to Kirkwood NY


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing says Lost/Found and she's no longer on their site ???


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Her Petfinder listing is still there.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bump, this girl needs out!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is she pregnant?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says Lost/Found and not on shelter site


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She is still on Petfinder.

Lost / Found White German Shepherd: Madonna: Petfinder


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This girl was transported to Buffalo on Tuesday and this Saturday a friend is going to bring her to me. She will be going to H.E.A.R.T. rescue in Kirkwood NY. None of this would be possible without the help of some wonderful people.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is great news!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Madonna is now at her rescue in Kirkwood, NY. She is a wonderful girl who must have had pups just a little while ago. I feel that she must have been part of a family as when she saw the kids nest door that is where she wanted to be. 








Zoe and Maddona enjoying each others company.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

AWWW Thanks to everyone who helped this girl get out.She is so pretty. Zoe is really pretty too.


----------

